# Tv Watch



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

just acquired this

http://www.tvhistory.tv/1982_Seiko_TV_Watch-OPERATING5.JPG

apologies for posting a link to another pic but can't upload mine or link to flickr


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

alexeberlin said:


> just acquired this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

feenix said:


> alexeberlin said:
> 
> 
> > just acquired this
> ...


thanks feenix

http://yfrog.com/5hseikotvwatchj

says i can't use that extension


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

century of posts-good man. Not seen the like of that before-size? functions? looks as though could spend time with that.


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks Bridgeman...getting the hang of it myself as its new.

The prototype of this model is used in the movie "octopussy".


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

interesting article here

http://www.taschenfernseher.de/e-tvwatch.htm


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

http://s902.photobucket.com/albums/ac228/alexeberlin/


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Now make that wireless and in HD and I'm in !!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I think Tom Hanks' character in Dragnet had this model, it was certainly a Seiko TV watch anyway. Awesome thing, and a true testament to how far advanced Japanese electronics were/are. Shame the analogue transmitters get closed down soon.

Lovely watch whatever!


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

that is, without a doubt, quite cool.

:yes:


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd quite forgotten about the one in Dragnet..well remembered filterlab.

Yes it'll just be a gimmick soon when we go all digital but I still love it.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Me too, a cracking piece that. It represents a period of innovation in electronics that's passed now, that struggle for miniturisation of absolutely anything and everything. Whilst technology nowadays is amazing, it seems that few people are actually genuinely amazed by it, but I guess that's familiarity breeding contempt.

Anyway, I hope you get to enjoy your Seiko TV as much as you can before close down.


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

it's a watchy and it was in a Bond movie...I'll enjoy it even after closedown


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd forgotten about the Bond movie appearance, wasn't it colour in that though?


----------



## burnerg81 (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting, but not sure what you could watch on it (excuse the pun...). I once tried to watch a manu spurs game on my phone. No idea where the ball was until the crowd cheered!


----------

